# quartz lamp 1500w



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

njspark83 said:


> I have installed 4 1500 wat quartz lamp fixtures in a tennis court 500 ft from source. it pulls 27 on a 30 amp and checked all connections. however, after 2 yrs properly functioning the lamp ends continue to burn up and break.Any ideas. the lamps are q1500 industrial performance


 

Sounds normal for a quartz piece of junk. I never install those. Pull them out and put in MH's


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

I think those lamps are rated for 2000 hours and are a POS.. I agree with him^^^^.. put in MH fixtures for a problem free job.. :thumbsup:


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

Ditto on the last two posts, those things never last...and neither do the sockets. Even if they are higher end fixtures.


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

Isn't that breaker also loaded more than 80%? Is it a continuous load?


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Quartz lamps just suck. Rip it out and go with MH :yes:


----------



## Ima Hack (Aug 31, 2009)

The only thing you want to use quartz for is a restrike lamp, they suck for everything else. 
I'd use MH for your application.


----------



## njspark83 (May 11, 2009)

well yes its on for over 7 hrs. so its a continous load. i think what i will do if the boss wont install new fixtures i will drop the lamp size down to 1000w thx


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

So no one else sees a problem with 27 amps on a 30 amp circuit that is also probably on for more than 3 hours at a time?:blink: 

It's a given the quartz are crap.:laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

njspark83 said:


> well yes its on for over 7 hrs. so its a continous load. i think what i will do if the boss wont install new fixtures i will drop the lamp size down to 1000w thx


Even that idea in nuts.. IMO.

Add up the cost of running and maintaining the quartz light over a (5) year period and you will see it is a no brainer to use MH.

Tell your boss there is a better way to provide adequate lighting..


----------



## Lighting Retro (Aug 1, 2009)

They now also make 6 lamp T5 exterior rated fixtures for such applications, and induction is an option to consider. Those lights are not a great fit due to the maintenance. You'll be out every 6 months. Metal Halides are an option, but depending on how you are mounted, there may be better options.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> So no one else sees a problem with 27 amps on a 30 amp circuit that is also probably on for more than 3 hours at a time?


Ok, ok, before you have a brain hemorrhage over this:laughing:. Yeah I see a problem there too.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

Quartz lights have their place. I'm installing a bunch on a building right now, and they're triggered by the security system. A quartz light will start up instantly, whereas the MH will take minutes to warm up.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> Quartz lights have their place. I'm installing a bunch on a building right now, and they're triggered by the security system. A quartz light will start up instantly, whereas the MH will take minutes to warm up.


Very true.. they will start up instantly and the cameras will get some really good shots of thugs wearing hooded sweat shirts and looking down.. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Mike in Canada said:


> Quartz lights have their place. I'm installing a bunch on a building right now, and they're triggered by the security system. A quartz light will start up instantly, whereas the MH will take minutes to warm up.


I still think quartz lamps make better vacuums than lights. 

Just about every quartz fixture I have ever dealt with met its end in the form of a sudden deceleration upon impact with concrete, or the back of my service truck. Most motion setups get replaced with dusk to dawn or time clock operated CFL or MH fixtures.


----------



## Mike in Canada (Jun 27, 2010)

This location has dusk-to-dawn lights (sodium). The quartz are there strictly as 'scare lights'. They trigger the cameras to record, and hopefully make someone think twice about being there. Since they're only going to be on for brief periods at random times, I'm expecting a reasonable service life out of them.


----------

